

How high is the "iAd for Developers" conversion rate? - d_r
http://www.crossforward.com/2010/08/25/iad_for_developers/

======
nl
The most interesting thing here was how much cheaper AdMob was. If the
conversion rate for AdMob is roughly the same as iAd then the cost per
acquisition is $2.43.

That's still not good enough for a $1 app, but it's a _lot_ better than
$14.90.

------
akshayubhat
AdMob/Google likely have better targeting algorithms due to amazing amount of
data that they posses. Also Google employs army of Machine
Learning/Recommendation System engineers, while Apple is just getting in to
this field.

------
credo
My theory is that the CPA was high because iAd is a new and captivating ad-
platform.

Users who see AdMob (or other older-platform) ads are less likely to click on
ads.

However, most users haven't seen iAds and so they may click on the ad just to
explore it further - this means that a lot of users may click on iAds even
though they may have no interest in the product being advertised.

------
chopsueyar
$0.25 CPC for banners?

Perhaps Apple will change to CPM pricing?

